# Black Mollies!!



## cdlourie (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok, so I recently went to my LFS and picked up a few black mollies for my 20 gal. tank. (Pictures soon) Everything is going well and Dante really seems to enjoy his new tank mates. Now the tanked is stocked as follows:

Dante my Double Veiltail
3 Lamp-Eye Tetras
3 Black Neon Tetras
2 Mystery Snails
3 Black Mollies 

I would highly recommend these fish for any Betta community tank


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Woot Woot! cant wait to see!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds like a great set up. Hope everything works out for you! If you have any questions about the mollies...I am kinda the "mollie person" around here..apart from bettas. lol


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

Oooooh, crowntail lover, I have LOTS of molly questions!

I am working on setting up a new 10gal for my betta and would like to get him some friends when it's done. My BF and I both love black mollies, though I've never owned them and his mom did most of the fish caring when he was growing up.

We are thinking of our betta, a few black mollies and a snail.

How many mollies should we get? I was thinking 3 or 4, I don't want to overcrowd the tank.

Can/should they all be female? Will they get along?

If the tank is cycled, should they all be added at once, or a couple at a time?

At first I was assuming we would get the tank set up and give our betta time to get used to his new home, then introduce tank mates. Last night, my BF suggested setting the mollies and snail up first, then introducing the betta (he can come back to his solitary tank if he doesn't get along with the rest). Do you have a suggestion about which to put in the tank first?

Sorry if I bombarded you :shock: I have been daydreaming about these cute little mollies.


----------



## cdlourie (Jan 17, 2011)

ansalong said:


> Oooooh, crowntail lover, I have LOTS of molly questions!
> 
> I am working on setting up a new 10gal for my betta and would like to get him some friends when it's done. My BF and I both love black mollies, though I've never owned them and his mom did most of the fish caring when he was growing up.
> 
> ...


From what I understand. Mollies put about the same bio-load on the tank as a goldfish. So 4 mollies and a Betta, with some plants and a snail won't be overcrowding. And the genders are meaningless, although they do breed like rabbits. The Betta just eats the fry, my mollies spawned within a week of me having them in a decent heated tank, the Betta enjoyed his snack...

And about introducing them. I would suggest doing them all at the same time, so the Betta doesn't assume it is just his territory.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks cdlourie! That is about what I expected. Did your betta get too bloated from eating the molly fry?
I read that male mollies want to mate all the time and I should have a ratio of 1 male to 3 females. Is that true? I guess with genders I am most worried about the male tiring out or beating up the females too much.


----------



## cdlourie (Jan 17, 2011)

ansalong said:


> Thanks cdlourie! That is about what I expected. Did your betta get too bloated from eating the molly fry?
> I read that male mollies want to mate all the time and I should have a ratio of 1 male to 3 females. Is that true? I guess with genders I am most worried about the male tiring out or beating up the females too much.


Oh no, he only ate like 4 or 5 of them. They are super teeny, like little brine shrimp. The rest got sucked up with the super filter I have. (Power filter for a lot bigger tank than a 20 gal.)


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome set up.  Can't wait to see the pics! Black mollies are gorgeous!


----------



## zpeck30 (Jan 30, 2011)

how big can molly fry be before the betta wont eat them..i have about 20 in a breeder net in my 45gal.and dont want that many mollies in my tank


----------



## cdlourie (Jan 17, 2011)

zpeck30 said:


> how big can molly fry be before the betta wont eat them..i have about 20 in a breeder net in my 45gal.and dont want that many mollies in my tank


I would probably wait till they're like, a centimeter maybe?


----------

